# murky water



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

im going to get my first 3-4 rbp soon at the mo they are very small just short of an inch big . but was thingking if all this is tru about them liking dim light as not to send them bonkers . im planning on putting some bog wood in the tank . so would they appreciate the dark murky water or prefure if it was crystal clear cos i want them to be happy more than anything .

cheers gaz


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Depends where you get the bog wood from... some woods may leak toxins that can kill your fish. They will be happy in black water or clear water. Keep the lights dim and in a low traffic area of your home


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

got the bog wood from a lfs so guess it wont have any toxins as its aquarium safe. thanks for the help.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

you should still boil the wood up even if its from a LFS. every bit ive ever bought from an LFS turned a pot of hot water brown. better safe than sorry!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome to the hobby... and it's good to hear you want what's best for your fish!


----------

